# suitable cage for cockatiel?



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I've had bandit a few weeks now and I'm really wanting to get him a bigger cage!

His out of his cage alot.. but I still think its too small for when I am at work and I would love to fit more toys in there now he is being more adventurous.
he really loves flapping his wings and I'm scared he will hurt himself with not enough space.

so I've been looking around and there's a few cages I like.

So i'm thinking maybe something like this?
I've seen one like this in stores

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bird-cag...lies&hash=item3ccdb60e97&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1022

or something like this:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LARGE-OP...lies&hash=item3f209caf8d&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1022

does anyone know the recommended size measurements for a cockatiel?


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not sure the actual dimensions for a tiel, but when I had Happy, I had a large standup parrot cage.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

I really like the first one..I have no idea what dimensions it is or bar spacing but it looks nice and roomey

I have this cage for my tiel Hank
http://m.petco.com/product/114152/Petco-Designer-White-Finch-Flight-Cage.aspx

She seems to like it although she's out most of the day..just goes in there to sleep. Its not huge but it fits 3 perches a wreath swing and a decent amount of toys

But you know with birds
The bigger cage the better


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I really like the first one..I have no idea what dimensions it is or bar spacing but it looks nice and roomey
> 
> I have this cage for my tiel Hank
> http://m.petco.com/product/114152/Petco-Designer-White-Finch-Flight-Cage.aspx
> ...


Oh I was wondering if those would be good for a cockatiel! I knew they were good to house a pair of budgies but wasn't sure about for cockatiel..


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm thinking about this cage:










603 SQUARE BLACK
65L X 43.5W X 137H CM


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I like this cage sarah. It is $199 a lot of money but it looks nice. What do you think about this cage it looks really nice and a lot of room. Let me know what you think of this cage

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-Ne...=271130079117&ps=63&clkid=4588818701900295901


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

lynbuster said:


> I like this cage sarah. It is $199 a lot of money but it looks nice. What do you think about this cage it looks really nice and a lot of room. Let me know what you think of this cage
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-Ne...=271130079117&ps=63&clkid=4588818701900295901


that cage is really nice lyn, but a little big for the space I have 
its actually well priced though, many pet stores sell similar ones for 200-300

there is two more cages I want to look at tomorrow now before I decide, but I will post pictures if I do happen to buy one tomorrow


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

the other cage I am considering










144X50X50CM

I think this one is a good size for bandit, and I like the food cup holders...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Sarah, I wouldn't get this last one - the round top will be pretty much useless as tiels love to sit on top of their cage, you can put a playgym on top too. But with the round top, the space will not be used. It also looks very narrow. Actually, your best deal is the very first cage (the one advertised on ebay for $60, but in the store is $181 I think?) I think you will get the best use out of it. My two tiels love their cage, although like a lot of people say, they go there to eat and sleep only, LOL. This is Candy and Tony's cage:


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the smallest minimum requirements (I believe) for a tiel. It's one of those 18x18x20 cages, but like some other members noted, she only stays in there to eat and sleep. The cage size required for a tiel really depends on your lifestyle and how often the bird is actually closed up in the cage. 

I really like that first cage you posted for 60.00. It's an incredible cage at a super value!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

sarahxx92 said:


> Oh I was wondering if those would be good for a cockatiel! I knew they were good to house a pair of budgies but wasn't sure about for cockatiel..


it's good for 1 cockatiel..just as long as they get alot of out time..if I had more space I would definitely get a bigger cage(I love Dee's)
you want something more wide then tall(or so ive been told)

This is how mines set up (she has free range of the room)










Heres a picture of it the first day I got her when she was inside the cage


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Susan, your set up is awesome, I love that playgym!!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks 
Im just glad she uses everything on it..it took me forever to place everything


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL, that is great! I wish Candy would play with some toys, she just loves to eat and perch on my shoulder :laughing: Tony is a bit more interested in toys, they both love to shred those wreaths though.


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

here is the cage I ended up getting 

30.5 wide 18 depth and 34 height not including stand (inches) sorry the pic isn't great.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

I love the cage!

he looks really happy in it. good choice:thumbsup:


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I love the cage!
> 
> he looks really happy in it. good choice:thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## AmyIndira (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks awesome  Nice and big and sturdy. And your tiel looks happy in it. Congrats.


----------

